# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  problem z kupka u niemowlaka

## larwa123

Witam. Moje miesieczne dziecko nie zroiblo juz tydzien kupki. Mialam ten sam problem zaraz po przyjsciu ze szpitala (w szpitalu normalnie robila kupki) wiec wtedy podalam jej czopek i zorbila kupke miekką konsystencji musztardy koloru zółtego, nastepnie zaczela robic kupki codziennie az do tygodnia temu kiedy zrobila kupke ostatni raz. Wczoraj podalam jej czopek ale nie zareagowala na niego, dodam ze ma miekki brzuszek i ma smierdzace gazy ( na gazy zeby jej sie w brzuszku nie kumulowaly podaje jej Lefax). Jest karmiona mieszanie czyli piersia na żądanie i butelka 3 lub 4 razy po 50ml na 24h. |Poradzono mi zebym jadla surowe jabłka lecz boje sie ze bedzie miala wieksze gazy i bedzie ja bolal brzuszek. (moja dieta przy karmieniu jest bardzo ostrozna jem tlyko gotowane, nie tluste i nie wzdymajace rzeczy a i ja mam problem z wypróżnieniem chcoc nie czuje zadnego bólu ani nic)

----------

